# 2005 Frontier Low Tire Pressure Indicator Problems



## agelfand (Jun 1, 2006)

I recently had the low pressure indicator light come on. Interesting enough, a got a flat tire soon after. I changed the tire and checked the pressure in all tires, but the indicator light has not gone off.

Has anyone had this problem and what did you do to get it to go away.

I appreciate any information.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

After the original wheel is repaired and replaced, not the spare, on the vehicle the indicator will go out soon after. Use the "search" function for more info.


----------



## agelfand (Jun 1, 2006)

Z_Rated said:


> After the original wheel is repaired and replaced, not the spare, on the vehicle the indicator will go out soon after. Use the "search" function for more info.


Thanks for the response. The spare that I replaced the flat with has the same wheel but a different valve stem. I will search to see how the sensor is used.

Thanks again.


----------



## neicedover1982 (Jan 27, 2006)

I dont believe that the spare has the sensor on it. From what I have read in other posts. You have to either swap the sensors or just repair the flat and put it back on.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

My Nismo spare did not so the light stays on until repaired. My truck is only capable to program four wheels and I so wanted to get a fifth. Oh well, not like you can run a five wheel rotation with radials anyways.


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

You will need to make a couple of trips with all tires properly inflated (and not with the spare on) in order for the light to go away. Either that or have a Nissan dealership turn off the light. There will be a Flat Tire code stored in the BCM. 
With Frontiers, below 32 psi will set off the light. Also, having the tire above 42psi will cause problems and may set off the light.


----------



## bennyblacknismo (Jun 4, 2006)

I have an 05 CC NISMO. Soon it will be time to get new tires. I wanted to get my new BFGs at Wal Mart since they are way cheaper than the stealership. What is the process of ensuring my new tires will work with my tire pressure monitoring system? Can I get the new tires there or do I need to get them from Nissan? Is the sensor in the wheel/rim or in the tire? Any answers will be very helpful, thanks, Ben.


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

Sensors are mounted on the wheels themselves, just make sure the guys dont knock em off when changing the tires. They will work just fine with any tire...


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

My '05 LE KC has a matching 4 spoke alloy wheel for a spare. The spare does not have a sensor on it. The sensor is attached to the metal valve stem on the inside of the tire.

When I had my wheels polished I had to have each one dismounted twice during the process. The tire shop never had a problem with any of the sensors and they worked just fine when each tire was remounted.

If the tire shop personnel are half way awake they should not have a problem with the sensors so you should be able to go where ever you want to buy your tires. I would let the guy working on it be aware of the sensors and where they are located.

OkieScot


----------



## 05FRONTYLE (Jun 5, 2006)

Having gone through this already after swapping some different rims on my truck you will just need the tire shop to install your sensors on your new rims. Also I was told that these sensors have a battery in them which is non-replacable as the sensor is completely sealed ( I saw it) . Nice when the battery dies we get to replace a $100 plus sensor..


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

You really don't need the tire pressure sensors to be in place if you can live with the tire pressure light being on. That is the only thing that will happen anyway, besides there being a code for flat tire(s) in the BCM (body control module). Other than that there won't be any adverse drivability problems like your ECM going into failsafe. I have seen a couple of Titans without the sensors on their aftermarket rims driving around with no problems. 
Also, there are some wheels out there that will not fit the sensors. Offhand I can't remember, but there were a few we came across.


----------



## bennyblacknismo (Jun 4, 2006)

*tire info*

Thanks for the useful info. Ben


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

It's also worth mentioning that a "no signal" condition simply turns on the light, whereas a "low pressure" condition signals the chime and flashes the light. The alarm sound is kind of startling and annoying. Luckily you wont have to deal with that when you are running your spare (or different rims).

So yeah, if you can ignore the light in the dash, thats all you will have to deal with. It wont affect anything else.


- Greg -


----------



## mp3BricK (Jul 5, 2006)

*What sensors?*

Ok, I read all the way down this thread and you guys are all talking about "sensors". I have a 2005 Frontier SE Crewcab, and I have replaced all tires and rims with after market chrome 20". Been driving this way for the past 6 months. Recently my tire pressure light came on during a long road trip. I'm a bit puzzled on how this can happen. I changed the wheels out myself and I did not see any sensors. Everything is non-Nissan (including the lug nuts!). It's possible my truck has the monitoring system, but never came with the sensors? Possible the system happen to glitch during the road trip? Perhaps a stray signal from another car's sensor (another nissan)??

I researched and discovered there are two popular methods of tire pressure monitoring. Direct - which sounds like what you all are talking about and, Indirect where a computer monitors independant tire rotation of each tire (low tire rotates faster/slower than the others). Does anyone know for sure what system the Frontiers have?


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

mp3BricK said:


> I researched and discovered there are two popular methods of tire pressure monitoring. Direct - which sounds like what you all are talking about and, Indirect where a computer monitors independant tire rotation of each tire (low tire rotates faster/slower than the others). Does anyone know for sure what system the Frontiers have?


Direct sensors. The sensors are integrated into the valve stems.


- Greg -


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

mp3BricK,

The sensors are located on the inside of the wheel on the end of the valve stems. If you did not use the original valve stems then you no longer have the Tire Pressure Monitoring
System.

The TPMS came on all of the '05 Frontier models. If you still have your factory wheels check them to see if the original valve stems are still on the wheels. The TPMS uses a metal valve stem so you can also check that out.

OkieScot
OkieScot


----------



## mudyfronty05 (Jul 14, 2006)

I had kinda the same problem in winter the signal would go off in the morning and stay on until the afternoon because of the temp changes. Dealership said to unhook battery and allow system to reset. worked perfectly


----------

